# 24 - The Official Season 6 Discussion Thread



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Jack's back, and boy, is he pissed!*

Season Opener - Day 6

Four Hour, Two night Premiere

Sunday, Jan. 14 - 8:00 pm-10:00 pm et
Monday, Jan. 15 - 8:00 pm-10:00 pm et

Get ready for the kick-off of what may be the most dangerous 24-hour day in 
Jack Bauer's life. Put the kiddos to bed, shut off the phones, lock the doors
and turn down the lights. It's almost time for the count-down.

Post your comments about the show here.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

The media buzz says this will be the best season yet. Should be fun.

John


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I wonder how much of the backstory we'll get about what happened during Jack's time in captivity? Or do you think they're saving those two years for a Jack Bauer movie?


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Unless we get drug induced flashbacks, my guess is that we'll get very little.

John


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*► Tonight's The Night! ◄*

:joy:​
*Excited? Me? Just because I have timers set on BOTH of my
HD DVRs doesn't necessarily mean I'm excited, does it?* :shrug:


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

tsmacro said:


> I wonder how much of the backstory we'll get about what happened during Jack's time in captivity? Or do you think they're saving those two years for a Jack Bauer movie?


So who would be PO'ed if I answered this. I'm on the right coast.


----------



## dwenn (Oct 26, 2006)

tsmacro said:


> I wonder how much of the backstory we'll get about what happened during Jack's time in captivity? Or do you think they're saving those two years for a Jack Bauer movie?


Did you watch the prequel on the Day 5 DVDs?
Much better than the Day 5 Prequel from last year.


----------



## dwenn (Oct 26, 2006)

So let's start talking. How about's Jack's "ripping" escape from Fayad?


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

dwenn said:


> So let's start talking. How about's Jack's "ripping" escape from Fayad?


It was all pretty much expected stuff tonight. No shock and awe yet.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I think we got off to a good, but not great, start last night. I'm witholding final judgment until tonight's installment. My wife stuck with it last night for the first 20 and then bailed out. She's not real big and shock and awe (or blood and guts, for that matter).

John


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:flaiming UN-FREAKIN'-BELIEVEABLE! :flaiming

Also, I was greatly saddened by what happened to Curtis, and by how it happened.

[13,000th post]


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Nick said:


> :flaiming UN-FREAKIN'-BELIEVEABLE! :flaiming
> 
> Also, I was greatly saddened by what happened to Curtis, and by how it happened.
> 
> [13,000th post]


Maggie wanted to watch to Globes last night, so I watched 24 this morning. I agree with Nick. They are definitely kicking up the story line a couple of notches this year.

John


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

After watching two hours of 24 for two nights now it's hard to believe i've now gotta wait all the way until next monday to see the next ep and then it's only one hours worth! I feel the withdrawal pangs coming on already!:eek2: :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I have never seen this show. It's looking interesting from the discussion. Is it time for me to go out and buy the previous seasons. This is season three, correct?


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Richard King said:


> ... This is season three, correct?


Six. I thought season 5 was the best until this one started. It's out on DVD.

John


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I have Days 1-4 on boxed-set DVD, and will buy Day 5 shortly, if not sooner. This
is archival material that, in one hundred years, will be studied by historians and
sociologists as a fictional parallel to the events of the early 21st century.

That is, if we're still here by then.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Nah, they won't know what a DVD is by then.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, we still have preserved papyrus scrolls and the Rosetta Stone may be the
first solid-state memory device. In 2107, someone will offer a well-preserved
antique DVD player on eBay for 10,000 Euro-credits.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

Season 5 is near impossible to beat for action, excitment.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

One question...
When Jack was released by the Chinese, he came out of the plane barely able to walk. Now he's running around, getting stabbed, beat up, not peeing, no food...

Oh wait, it's Jack Bauer! Never mind.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Need my weekly dose of Bauer-ade..

Thank the maker for Usenet so I was able to see the fourth hour when my DP not only crashed on me while watching Monday's block but deleted the program from the hard drive after it crashed EXACTLY between the hours.

The paranoid mind in me said that E* sent out some sort of anti-piracy signal that zorched my DP for that program.

But that's ok - the version I got from Usenet was HD 5.1


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A prominent national Islamic civil rights and advocacy group expressed concern
that the new story line on FOX's hit terror drama 24 may have a negative impact
on the national debate over civil liberties. The Council on American-Islamic Relations
(CAIR) said the explosion of a nuclear device near Los Angeles at the end of the
most recent episode of the show may serve to increase anti-Muslim prejudice in
American society.

In response to similar concerns about a 24 story line two years ago, FOX aired a
public service announcement that featured Kiefer Sutherland urging viewers to
avoid stereotyping Muslims.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Poleeeeeze! Don't we have bigger things to worry about? 24 is so far over the top that no one can confuse it with anything close to reality. Next thing you know, someone will want a disclaimer to pop up on the screen when a nuke goes off or something similarly nasty to help us identify that it's only a simulation.  

John


----------



## HockeyKat (Jul 5, 2006)

Lame! If a freaking tv show is going to further someone's biggotry, then they're already far too gone anyway. Most of us know better. I hope...


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

Nick said:


> :flaiming UN-FREAKIN'-BELIEVEABLE! :flaiming
> 
> Also, I was greatly saddened by what happened to Curtis, and by how it happened.
> 
> [13,000th post]


Did we actually see Curtis die? I saw him fall over and Jack upset but no one ever said he died. I did hear "I am sorry for what happened to Curtis". Might he be on the mends and ready to make a miraculous comeback


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

so what do you think????the chinese poured acid on jack's right hand????i just think it's too bad that when jack's dad shows up later in the day, they couldn't have made it work with donald sutherland-oh well....


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

Ric said:


> Did we actually see Curtis die? I saw him fall over and Jack upset but no one ever said he died. I did hear "I am sorry for what happened to Curtis". Might he be on the mends and ready to make a miraculous comeback


indeed.....roger cross was with everyone on larry king live and who's to say that jack bauer is America's ONLY anti terrorist iron man of action....


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Ric said:


> Did we actually see Curtis die? I saw him fall over and Jack upset but no one ever said he died. I did hear "I am sorry for what happened to Curtis". Might he be on the mends and ready to make a miraculous comeback


I think he might be in the same recovery room as Edgar Styles. No. On second thought, I fear Curtis is toast. Jack's shot was meant to do more than just incapacitate him. It's not like he took one for the team in the shoulder!

John


----------



## blueeyedman196 (Mar 13, 2006)

who cares


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It always amazes me when some people, who have nothing to say, go ahead and say it anyway. :shrug:


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I believe that last week they ("CTU personell") actually said Jack killed Curtis.


----------



## megeed (May 16, 2006)

djlong said:


> I believe that last week they ("CTU personell") actually said Jack killed Curtis.


On the fox website, Curtis is listed as deceased.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

:eek2: Jack's dad i'm talking about here of course:eek2:


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Sociopath. Thinks his company is more important than his family. Not that unusual these days but to take it to THAT level of mortality?


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

djlong said:


> Sociopath. Thinks his company is more important than his family. Not that unusual these days but to take it to THAT level of mortality?


Ahh! You can almost always spot a recent convert to 24. When it comes to this show, "over the top" has no meaning. The name of the game is how do you top last season's plot and frenetic pace. Better than a latte with a triple shot.

John


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I've been watching since S4 and I watched S1 & 2 on DVD or DivX. S3 is the only one I haven't seen.

"Over-the-top-24-style" was shooting your boyfriend who's trying to arrange 4 more nuclear attacks only to try and get the $7M for yourself.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Hmmmm.....now last season's prez is back. Someone might wan't to tell him to lay low as ex-prez's seemed to have a rather short life expectancy on this show. As do current sitting prez's if this season's vice prez has his way.:evilgrin:


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Let me preface this statement with the fact that I have not missed an episode of 24 since the series premier. I do use a DVR to watch it - but rarely have I waited more than a day to do so. Every single one. And no matter what I say, I will continue to watch. Because its fun!

Now let me say this: I really think this season is 1: as exciting as any, and 2. as absolutely ridiculous. The belief suspension has gotten worse every season to the point now that Jack is a bona fide Super Hero with special healing abilities and the power of persuasion. 

Never mind the continuous ability to avoid death week after week, how about spending 2 years being tortured then all of a sudden HEADING up an anti-terrorist operation. When he was telling boss man last week to just "TRUST ME ON THIS" I just laughed. Trust you? 8 hours ago you had a beard that hadn't been shaved in 2 years, and you wouldn't say a word to anyone. Trust you? 

This show has become absurd. But note, I keep watching.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

jaywdetroit said:


> ...This show has become absurd. But note, I keep watching.


After more than five seasons of high-intensity _"Can you top this"_ scripts, the series is
bound to get more incredible, but I challenge you to find a major storyline or scenario
that is so unlikely it could never happen in real life.

What would you have said if, in the very first episode of 24, 19 terrorists hijacked four
commercial aircraft and crashed three of them into the WTC and the Pentagon? That
would have been an absurd, unbelieveable storyline.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Nick said:


> After more than five seasons of high-intensity _"Can you top this"_ scripts, the series is
> bound to get more incredible, but I challenge you to find a major storyline or scenario
> that is so unlikely it could never happen in real life.
> 
> ...


I agree!

I'm not ripping the story line - well not the premise anyway. Just the suspension of disbelief. In a show about 'reality' that line is a thin one to cross.

It's not the idea of Terrorist blowing up a nuke that makes me giggle that part is completely believable - its an undercover agent coming out of 2 years of isolation and torture to head up the counter effort to that. And on top of that - the 'coincidence' of the family connection - and on top of that - CTU letting him handle that side of the investigation EVEN though he is mentally fried.



Spoiler



It's things like Milo shrugging off the fact that he smells alcohol on one of his key employees during a crisis.



Like I said - the show is exciting as possible - like you said - they have to top it year after year, and that has made it very difficult to accept as reality. But as noted, I still watch because its still fun!


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

24 has very little to do with reality. That's something you check in at the door when the episode fires up. It's pure testosterone. It's also a lot of fun if you can take it for what it is. 

I think it's kind of a hoot that everyone is reacting to their interrogation techniques as being too violent and need to get tamed down a notch or two. Next thing you know, we'll have Jack reading the hostiles their rights


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Perhaps terrorist should have their own special "Bill of Rights" where these
murdering fanatics who are sworn to kill us all could not be left trapped in a
plane on the tarmac for 8-9-10-11 hours with screaming babies and no food
or water.



{ATTENTION ALL PASSENGERS: THERE WILL BE NO PRAYING IN THE AISLES OR RESTROOMS.]


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

In "24land"? If you've ever answered to "Mr. President" in this series you can pretty much be assured you'll end up a casualty in some over-the-top dramatic fashion!


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

So does this season seem like they got all the way through the story and ended up a few episodes short to anyone else? I can just imagine the following scene among the writers: (writer1): "Well we've neutralized the bad guys and got possession of the bombs but there's still a few episodes left to go now what?" 
(writer2): "Well we could have Audrey get captured and have Jack have to go rescue her, that should be good for a few eps" :lol:


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

tsmacro said:


> So does this season seem like they got all the way through the story and ended up a few episodes short to anyone else? I can just imagine the following scene among the writers: (writer1): "Well we've neutralized the bad guys and got possession of the bombs but there's still a few episodes left to go now what?"
> (writer2): "Well we could have Audrey get captured and have Jack have to go rescue her, that should be good for a few eps" :lol:


Yeah... I'm sure there's some twist coming but I thought that Chinese traded Jack. Why would they be holding Audrey? Kinda a lame plot twist IMHO.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, after last night's episode, I was wound up tighter than a girdle
on a hippo. New, unexpected plot twists - I can't wait 'til next week!


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

They've got to do something to get the adrenaline going. I wonder how many baddies Jack will take out with C-4? Will Audrey get shot?? If so does she survive?? Will Jack ever get a life? Tic-toc. Tic-toc.

John


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Exactly how did the Chinese know that Jack secured the bombs BEFORE THE PRESIDENT KNEW?

More precisely, how did THAT Chinese agent know EXACTLY when JACK secured them AND had Audrey "on stand-by" RIGHT THEN AND THERE?


----------



## UPEngineer (Aug 9, 2004)

You know me and a buddy was talking....

I want a cell phone and PDA like Jack has.

His battery never gets low and no matter where he is in the air, above ground or below ground in a cement bunker he ALWAYS has a signal.......maybe he has Cingular 

And his PDA gets info instantaneous. Mine takes a while lol.


And you ever notice no matter where he is in LA, a team is always about 5 minutes away or Jack can zoom across LA in about 5-10 minutes.

Just points to ponder.

And BTW, 24 and all its corny ideas is still my favorite show!


----------



## rnbmusicfan (Jul 19, 2005)

I have seen S1, S2 then S5 and S6. Of the four, the latter two are better. My preference is S5 over S6. With S6 there are some plot twists which I feel 'they've done that already'............

I tend to like political conspiracies, CTU power struggles over the Jack Bauer's family getting into trouble, or part of the problem, story lines. Tying in Kim Bauer into the story was especially annoying.

Best Buy will sell the 24 Seasons for $20 a piece either around Thanksgiving or after Christmas. Target and Borders also discounted it earlier this year. I have S3 and S4 still unopened. Since the story gets repetitive, I may not watch them and just sell them on ebay.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

UPEngineer said:


> You know me and a buddy was talking....
> 
> I want a cell phone and PDA like Jack has.
> 
> ...


I like the fact that he never needs to use the bathroom and never eats. The guy is an animal! That's the bottom line!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Radio Enginerd said:


> I like the fact that he never needs to use the bathroom and never eats...


No, Jack takes care of those things during commercials -- just like we did before DVRs. :grin:


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Or how many Bauer's are killed? Do we get to find out if president Palmer survives? Ah yes so many life and death questions for next weeks final two hours.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

tsmacro said:


> Or how many Bauer's are killed? Do we get to find out if president Palmer survives? Ah yes so many life and death questions for next weeks final two hours.


I think Jack will kill him.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> I think Jack will kill him.


So we're all obvious fans of 24, right?

Anyone think this season needs to end? I think 24 needs a reboot.

Season started strong, ended weak IMHO.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> So we're all obvious fans of 24, right?
> 
> Anyone think this season needs to end? I think 24 needs a reboot.
> 
> Season started strong, ended weak IMHO.


I think 24 is the best show out and I agree with the started strong and ended weak. I wish they would move it out of LA next year. I think that would change the show for the better.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Radio Enginerd said:


> So we're all obvious fans of 24, right?
> 
> Anyone think this season needs to end? I think 24 needs a reboot.
> 
> Season started strong, ended weak IMHO.


I think they tried too hard to have too many "twists" this season and as a result kind of lost it's way. All this show needs to be good is a good solid story and one or two good hard twists. This season just kinda ended up "meandering" over the past month imo. We'll see how they finish it all up next week who knows maybe they'll tie it all up in a way that'll make up for the last few weeks of weakness, but that would be a whole lot of "tying"! :lol: Anyway one thing you can count on, there'll be something big thrown in there for maximum shock value.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

tsmacro said:


> I think they tried too hard to have too many "twists" this season and as a result kind of lost it's way. All this show needs to be good is a good solid story and one or two good hard twists. This season just kinda ended up "meandering" over the past month imo. We'll see how they finish it all up next week who knows maybe they'll tie it all up in a way that'll make up for the last few weeks of weakness, but that would be a whole lot of "tying"! :lol: Anyway one thing you can count on, there'll be something big thrown in there for maximum shock value.


So I want you folks to know that I have been a 24 fan since day 1. Ok, so I caught the first 2 seasons on DVD but never the less, I've watched ever episode (thank you Tivo). I'd like to see them freshen the show up for sure. Maybe move it to NY or some other major city... I happen to agree with tsmacro, this season went WAAAAAYYYYY off track and it almost seems that they have no idea what they're doing. This whole vice president love triangle thing is ridiculous and I'm just bored at this point. It's a matter of opinion I guess.

Prediction: Josh Bower is actually the love child of Jack and Josh's mom (forgot her name).

Anyone want to wager whether Phillip Bower (grandpa) kicks the bucket? Who's going to kill him? My bets on Jack! Any takers on either prediction?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I'd put money on Jack getting killed off next week. I just hope Ricky Schroeder is not back next year as the "new Jack". I can't take him seriously...he still looks like the kid from Silver Spoons. KS had said in an interview that he wants to go out in a blaze of glory and he'd like to work behind the scenes. Based on this year's flow, it may be time for a change. Seems like this year, they had an 18 week story and needed to stretch it out to 24.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

MikeW said:


> I'd put money on Jack getting killed off next week. I just hope Ricky Schroeder is not back next year as the "new Jack". I can't take him seriously...he still looks like the kid from Silver Spoons. KS had said in an interview that he wants to go out in a blaze of glory and he'd like to work behind the scenes. Based on this year's flow, it may be time for a change. Seems like this year, they had an 18 week story and needed to stretch it out to 24.


Keifer Sutherland has already signed for 3 more seasons.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Oh, I think they'll finish strong. I like having the ending getting wrapped up in a 2 hour episode. I suspect next week's body count to be pretty high, but heck you could predict that with any of their episodes. I do like the idea of doing a relocation next year, or maybe detailing Jack and Cloe to work with another agency, say one in Israel.

John


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

24' on the Clock for Two More Seasons

May 16, 9:43 PM (ET)

LOS ANGELES (AP) - The clock will keep ticking for Fox's "24" for at least two more seasons. The series that tracks one eventful day in the life of counterterrorism agent Jack Bauer (Kiefer Sutherland) per TV season has been renewed through 2008-09, the network said.

The series, which won the best-drama Emmy last year, saw its ratings slip this season but remains a key part of Fox's schedule.

Producers have said they intend to make some changes for next year but will keep the show's daylong-crisis approach intact.

http://apnews1.iwon.com//article/20070517/D8P5R78G0.htm


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Just want to say that I would _never_ work at CTU--they have the worst security ever! Has there been anybody on the show that wasn't able to get in?? :nono2:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...or out?


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Nick said:


> ...or out?


True, but look at how many have left in body bags!! :eek2:

John


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

So i'll be the one to come out and say it: Worst Season of 24 ever!!! I think the scene that just personified the last 5 or 6 weeks of this season was when Milo's brother showed up to pick up the stuff from his locker!  Ok WTF was that all about?! Sure this show asks you to suspend belief on all sorts of different levels but even for this show that was ridiculous. We're supposed to believe that during a national crisis that they're going to let a guy's brother just saunter into CTU and pick up his stuff from his locker?! Oh and yeah then he's just going to mysteriously disappear and nothing is going to come of it, so essentially the whole scene was useless filler. The show was going fine until they took care of the terrorists with the nukes and they decided make it the Chinese/Bauer family reunion show. Well as one of my favs i'll forgive them for the last few weeks of sub-par viewing if they bring it back to the level of entertainment we've come to expect from this series next season.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

tsmacro said:


> So i'll be the one to come out and say it: Worst Season of 24 ever!!!...


Interesting response.

After the two-hour finale Monday night, I was
thinking that it was the best season so far.

Different strokes... :shrug:


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

While this year's run didn't quite match last year's, I thought it was interesting nonetheless. For a show like 24 to keep your interest over the longhaul, it needs to be somewhat unpredictable. How many times can you have palace coups by nasty VP's?? And when everything is said and done, the universe of nasty stuff (nukes, chem/bio killers, etc.) is pretty finite. 

I'm still predicting that next season they will do something very different. A geographic relocation of one kind or another.

John


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

JM Anthony said:


> While this year's run didn't quite match last year's, I thought it was interesting nonetheless. For a show like 24 to keep your interest over the longhaul, it needs to be somewhat unpredictable. How many times can you have palace coups by nasty VP's?? And when everything is said and done, the universe of nasty stuff (nukes, chem/bio killers, etc.) is pretty finite.
> 
> I'm still predicting that next season they will do something very different. A geographic relocation of one kind or another.
> 
> John


I believe they already came out with a change of location for CTU for the next day of 24.

I also did not like the plot change a few weeks ago. It took the wind out of the show's sails.

pf


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Nick said:


> No, Jack takes care of those things during commercials -- just like we did before DVRs. :grin:


Oooooh commercial breaks, right? That would explain how Audrey magically transported from China to the States in a couple hours.


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

Great show, this season was not to bad. I don't know if I liked how it switched to the Chinese being the focal point of the show, I think they should have stayed with the Russian story line. it would have flowed better IMHO. The ending was extremely week, we were like WTF!. I agree that they could use a new location for next season and a consistent story with a twist here and there, and please no KIM to have to save! Also, they need to fortify the next CTU they use much better than they currently are set. The security of this place is horrible!, I think my children could walk in unnoticed take a server out and hijack their sat feed and be home watching Dora & Diego before CTU knew what happened :lol:


----------

